# Earbuds make my Nokia X3-02 mobile short.



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi. 
The above Nokia came with a handsfree headset/mic with awful quality. These have just recently been lost. 
I like to listen to music and still be able to talk whilst out and about, &actually use the headset/mic for every conversation as I like to be, well, hands free writing etc. 
I tried a pair of Blackberry spares, which sound hollow, and within seconds they make the phone short and reboot. 
I sought help from Nokia - they suggested hard reset, which I performed. Not helpful. 
I have tried other head phones without mic and they are fine. I've tried brand mic adapters. They also short. 

I explained the prob to a guy in an electronics shop - he let me try his mic adapter. It worked fine - sound good, mic worked, no shorting - they didn't stock that item  

the Blackberry headset has good sound usually - any clues as to why the randomness of different item functionality here? 

The dude in the shop explained the rings on the 3.5mm jack as being mono, stereo and mic. But why do some work and others short? The £20 branded adapter shorted the phone. The BB headset shorts the phone. The cheap non-brand adapter from whereabouts unknown worked great. The 2ringed headsets/phones work great but don't have mic. 
Obviously I don't want to shell out cash until I know the definitive answer.

Many thanks.


----------

